# BACK IN STOCK: Mesh Roof Sunshade for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-roof-sunshade

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

Many Tesla Model 3 owners want to reduce the amount of light and heat the all-glass roof allows to enter the vehicle. EVANNEX has designed a custom Mesh Roof Sunshade for Model 3 which accomplishes both objectives. Designed to the precise dimensions of the Model 3 front glass roof opening, our Mesh Roof Sunshade installs in minutes, conforms beautifully to the design language of the Model 3 interior, and can be used while driving.

The EVANNEX Mesh Roof Sunshade for Model 3 is easy to install and easy to remove. The roof shade collapses for easy transport and can be placed in a storage pouch provided with the product.











































*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-roof-sunshade

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

